# Suche genormte Schaltflächen



## Sinix (15 Februar 2011)

Hallo Forumgemeinde,

wo finde ich genormte Symbole für Schaltflächen für die Visualisierung z.B.
für Automatik-Start das lüfterradähnliche Symbol? Hab Sufu und google bemüht aber nichts passendes gefunden... 
Insbesondere suche ich auch ein Symbol für "Pause" bzw. "Zwischenhalt"?

Danke und Gruß MK


----------



## Verpolt (15 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

In WinccFlex gibts unter Werkzeuge-Grafiken jede Menge solcher Symbole. Da dürfte doch was für dich dabei sein


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Februar 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> In WinccFlex gibts unter Werkzeuge-Grafiken jede Menge solcher Symbole. Da dürfte doch was für dich dabei sein


 
gerade die Symbole die der MK, da  sucht hat flex nicht in der Symboliste.
So rohre oder LKW's kann mann da gut finden. Aber ein genormtes Symbol
für Handbetrieb oder Automatikbetrieb, gibt es da nicht. Was ich natürlich
wieder nicht verstehen kann.


Diese sind jetzt auch keine Norm, aber vlt. versteht mann dann was ich meine
Anhang anzeigen 58x40_Start.bmp

Anhang anzeigen 58x40_Stop.bmp

Anhang anzeigen 74x74_Antriebe_Start_Auto.bmp

Anhang anzeigen 74x74_Antriebe_Start_Hand.bmp


----------



## Sinix (15 Februar 2011)

da gibt es keine genormten Schaltflächen


----------



## Sinix (15 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Diese sind jetzt auch keine Norm, aber vlt. versteht mann dann was ich meine
> Anhang anzeigen 13109
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 13110
> ...



Hallo Helmut, wie kann ich die abrufen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Februar 2011)

klick mal drauf, und wähle speichern unter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Februar 2011)

ich finde mann sollte hier so eine Art Symbole Tauschbörse einrichten.


----------



## Sinix (15 Februar 2011)

komisch, im Zitat verlinkt 

Danke Helmut, so ähnlich suche ich.


----------



## mainzelmann (15 Februar 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> da gibt es keine genormten Schaltflächen



Heutzutage ist doch alles genormt.. Die Norm für die grafischen Symbole ist die ISO 7000. Erhältlich für ein kleines Entgeld beim Beuth-Verlag:

http://www.beuth.de/langanzeige/DIN-ISO-7000/de/111845349.html


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2011)

mainzelmann schrieb:


> Erhältlich für ein kleines Entgeld



Also klein stelle ich mir anders vor.
Da kann man viel zeichnen für und dann passt es auch wirklich zu der Visualisierung

bike


----------



## mainzelmann (15 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Also klein stelle ich mir anders vor



Sorry, ich habe das [IRONIE] Tag nicht gefunden 

Klar kann man sich immer selbst was malen, aber die Frage war ja welche Symbole der Norm entsprechen..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Februar 2011)

mainzelmann schrieb:


> Heutzutage ist doch alles genormt.. Die Norm für die grafischen Symbole ist die ISO 7000. Erhältlich für ein kleines Entgeld beim Beuth-Verlag:
> 
> http://www.beuth.de/langanzeige/DIN-ISO-7000/de/111845349.html


 

300€ *ROFL*

ich glaube da sitzt ein alter Mönch bei Beuth und erstellt die Bücher in Handarbeit.

hier ein Bild vom ihn und eine Seite aus dem Inhaltsverzeichnis


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Februar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich finde mann sollte hier so eine Art Symbole Tauschbörse einrichten.


 
Die Idee ist prima aber kann man das hier realisieren ? Evtl. müssten wir einen User (Symbol) anlegen und dort eine Album eröffnen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Februar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die Idee ist prima aber kann man das hier realisieren ? Evtl. müssten wir einen User (Symbol) anlegen und dort eine Album eröffnen.


 
Oder es wird ein Beitrag im FAQ Bereich erstellt, wo im Thread 1 eine Art
Inhaltsverzeichnis ist.
Und in den folgenden Beiträgen stehen die Symbole, die kann man da ja einfach
durch Anklicken rauskopieren. Wichtig währe dabei das nur einer in diesem
Beitrag Posten kann, damit es später kein wildes Chaos gibt. Die anderen
können ja dann den Verwalter die Symbole zu senden.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Februar 2011)

Darum hab ich an einen extra Accont gedacht den DU dann verwaltest


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Februar 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Darum hab ich an einen extra Accont gedacht den DU dann verwaltest


 
Grundsätzlich ja, ich habe den Matze mal eine PN geschickt, mal sehen
was er drauf antwortet.


----------



## Matze001 (15 Februar 2011)

Matze hat nichts dagegen. 

Ich werds nochmal von Markus absegnen lassen, ich finde es eine gute Idee!

Schöne Grüße aus der Schweiz

Marcel


----------



## Markus (15 Februar 2011)

Abgesegnet - bzw. wie mein opa zu sagen pflegt: 
"macht doch was ihr wollt, ihr machts ja sowieso!"

viele grüße aus überlingen ;-)


----------



## Sinix (15 Februar 2011)

*Themenstarter sucht immer noch*

Dann bräuchts ja nun erstmal ein paar Bilddateien  ROFLMAO


----------



## Nordischerjung (15 Februar 2011)

Na los Helmut,

stell mal deine 1000 Symbole online, damit wir uns endlich beschweren können,
dass das Gesuchte nicht dabei ist ROFLMAO


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Februar 2011)

ähm, das war so gemeint, das ich mich bereit gestellt habe Sie zu verwalten.
Futter müsst ihr natürlich liefern.


----------



## Sinix (15 Februar 2011)

hier mal ein interessanter Link, leider nicht das was ich so brauche dabei
vielleicht hat ja jemand was vergleichbares...

MfG


----------



## BPlagens (15 Februar 2011)

Unter http://www.moeller.net/de/products_...ons/control/easy_hmi_mfd-titan/individual.jsp

gibt es den kostenlosen Labeleditor von Moeller.

Anbei mal einige Beispiele (es sind ca. 250).


----------



## PN/DP (15 Februar 2011)

Bilder von genormten Tastensymbolen kann man in Katalogen von Taster-Herstellern finden, z.B.
Moeller Katalog Industrie-Schaltgeräte > Teil 02: Befehls- und Meldegeräte > Zusatzausrüstung Tastenplatten + Zusatzausrüstung Tastenlinsen

Und ich habe noch im Siemens TD Keypad Designer eine Sammlung von Symbolen gefunden (C:\Programme\Siemens\TD Keypad Designer\Images\...).

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, daß Moeller und Siemens nichts gegen eine Verwendung dieser Symbole in Visu-Projekten haben.

@Helmut
Wenn Du nun unter Deinem Namen öffentlich Symbole zum Download und zur Nutzung anbieten willst, solltest Du die Rechtefreiheit der angebotenen Symbole klären, vor allem, wenn Du Zuarbeiten anderer User mit einpflegst.
Bei den von mir hier an verschiedenen Stellen hochgeladenen selbsterstellten Tastensymbolen gehe ich davon aus, daß die von mir dabei verwendeten Icons von Siemens und Microsoft nicht wirklich schutzwürdig sind (zu geringe Gestaltungshöhe).

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Februar 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> .
> 
> @Helmut
> Wenn Du nun unter Deinem Namen öffentlich Symbole zum Download und zur Nutzung anbieten willst, solltest Du die Rechtefreiheit der angebotenen Symbole klären, vor allem, wenn Du Zuarbeiten anderer User mit einpflegst.
> ...


 
ja da muß mann aufpassen, ich habe jetzt mal als Beispiel von mir welche
hochgeladen. Die habe ich selber erstellt.


----------



## Chräshe (16 Februar 2011)

*Open Clip Art Library*

Hallo allerseits,


wieder einmal sieht es aus, als wäre ein idealistischer Ansatz eingeschlafen. Ich hab zwar nicht mehr gesucht, meine aber, schon öfters gelesen zu haben, dass hier jemand eine Bibliothek für Symbole erstellen wollte...


Diese Bibliothek gibt es bereits! Zwar ist sie nicht auf die Automatisierungstechnik zugeschnitten, aber es gibt durchaus parallelen.  


Auszug aus Wikipedia:
„Die *Open Clip Art Library* ist eine freie Clipart-Bibliothek, die aus dem Inkscape-Projekt hervorgegangen ist. Jeder kann dort eigene Cliparts beisteuern oder die Vorhandenen durchsuchen, herunterladen und verwenden. Alle Werke stehen unter Public Domain, dürfen also nach Belieben eingesetzt und verändert werden.“


Die Sache mit der Rechtssicherheit ist also auch geklärt. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass die  Bibliothek aus SVG- Files besteht. Diese können fast beliebig skaliert werden.  


Als kleine Kostprobe:
http://www.openclipart.org/search/?query=tango&page=1
http://www.openclipart.org/user-cliparts/Anonymous?page=8
http://www.openclipart.org/user-cliparts/inky2010?page=17
http://www.openclipart.org/search/?query=Web+Icons


Gruß
Chräshe
-----------------------------
PS: Hoffentlich war das mit dem zitieren richtig. Sonst wird mir noch mein Titel streitig gemacht...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2011)

Hallo Cräshe,
diese Bibliothek habe ich im FAQ Bereich angelegt und bin natürlich auf die
Mitarbeit der User angewiesen, wenn jemand gute Symbole hat und die
keinen Urheberschutz unterliegen, möchte ich darum bitten diese zu Posten.
Wenn jemand noch so eine Seite, wie die Openclipart kennt bitte auch
schnell den Link reinstellen, davon können wir alle Profitieren.
Hier einmal der Link für die Bibliothek http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42766

Das mit den Openclipart ist eine toller Link, da kann ich bestimmt einiges
von Gebrauchen. Aber Trotzdem möchte ich davor warnen, diese Bildchen sind
auf einen sehr hohen Nivau und nicht mal eben mit Paint erstellt. Wenn je-
mand die einsetzen möchte soll er das wohl überlegen, da diese Bilder nicht
mal eben nachbearbeitet werden können, die sind mit Grafikprogrammen er-
stellt worden, wo das Zeichenen eines einfachen Kreises schon das lesen
eines Handbuches erfordert.

Wir bewegen uns ja hier eher auf Technischen Nivau, wenn nun 3 - 4 bilder
für die erstellte Oberfläche ganz passend sind, sehen dann Buttons mit 
"nur" Text oder mit "Paint erstellten Bildern" daneben echt sparsam aus.
Mann wird z.b. sehr schnell einen Pfeil oder mal ein Diskettensymbol finden,
aber ein Symbol das die Funktion "Achse Eichen" oder "Entspannen" darstellt,
wird mann wohl eher nicht finden.

Was auch zu beachten ist das diese Cliparts sehr Bunt sind und mit sehr viel
Effekten erstellt wurden, Schatten oder Lichtflecke. Bei reichlicher verwendung
solcher Symbole auf einer Oberfläche, treten díese so stark in den Vordergrund,
das der Bediener dann unter umständen viele Dinge auf der Oberfäche nicht mehr
wahrnimmt. Ein einfacher Farbumschlag auf Rot für eine Störung geht da unter.

gruß Helmut


----------



## Nordischerjung (17 Februar 2011)

Moin,

hier sind noch ein paar Icons von Harald Post#10

aber zu beachten wäre noch der Hinweis von Thomas V2.1 aus Post#15
Link


----------

